# Greenfield police OIS, Officer shot post vehicle pursuit and crash.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Greenfield police released new information about an August shootout that left one officer in critical condition and a suspect dead. The police department says that officer is still recovering, but is now finally home from the hospital more than a month later. The shooting happened in the early morning hours of Sunday, Aug. 22. That officer was shot in the hand, chest and leg. Chief Jay Johnson says he was fighting for his life. The video was released to the public on Thursday, Sept. 30, and is edited down to about five minutes. It shows different perspectives from several officer-worn body cameras and dash cams. The video shows an officer activate his lights and siren after witnessing a driver, later identified as 31-year-old Tyran Lamb, run a red light. Lamb refused to stop when officers pulled him over, then fled from police. Spike strips were deployed to get him to stop but he continued. The pursuit came to a stop when the suspect crashed into another vehicle at the intersection of 27th and Becher. But Chief Johnson says even then Lamb still refused to comply with orders. "You’ll see and hear [the officers'], guns drawn, order the suspect to show them his hands 18 times, which he refused to do." The scene was further complicated when a bystander walked up, distracting the officers. Shortly after, Lamb shot three times through the windshield, hitting the officer at close range and knocking him to the ground. He said over his police radio, "Shots fired! Shots fired! Shots fired! Shots fired! I'm hit! I'm hit!" The video then shows the driver getting out of the car while still firing his gun, and running off. Chief Johnson said, "As the suspect ran away, he jumped over the downed officer, firing at him at point blank range." In the video, the officer says he was hit in the hand, chest and leg, and that he's having trouble breathing. "Please don't let me die," he said. The second officer has him sit on the ground while she applies a tourniquet to his leg. Chief Johnson said, "He is shot and badly wounded. You will see her save his life." The suspect died a short distance away after being shot by police. Chief Johnson said, "The suspect was an armed felon who made the decision to flee from the police. He put our community, our citizens and our officers in danger." The entire video is not being released yet because this case is still under investigation by the Milwaukee Area Investigative Team.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh and this follow up by the local news crew is the fucking cherry on top when they interview the guys family.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> Oh and this follow up by the local news crew is the fucking cherry on top when they interview the guys family.


His mom said “he was just turning his life around” I bet he was. What a piece of shit. It’s amazing how ignorant and/or naive some of these family members are to the actually truth which in this case is proven with video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hoping for a speedy recovery for the officer who was shot...

That being said, this is a classic example as to why you shouldn't run up on a car you were just pursuing; and certainly shouldn't be putting your face against the window. That's just not safe as we saw here. Time is on our side in most cases. Use that time to make a plan and don't rush into an unknown tactical situation.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Agreed! But to play devils advocate do you think the family of the driver could go after the officers for not rendering medical aid in a timely fashion. Like we saw in thr Rashard brooks case or a better example was the north Hollywood incident. Where their family sued because they alleged no one rendered medical aid as a result he bleed out.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hard to tell on this one. The videos I saw didn't show when exactly aid was given to the suspect, although in one video someone can be seen in the background doing CPR on what I presume is the suspect.

I don't recall seeing the Brooks incident and the North Hollywood bank robbery doesn't even compare in magnitude to the Greenfield incident. As we know, anyone can sue for anything but that doesn't mean they have a case.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Even the flimsiest cases in the hands of the right (Left) judge are on solid ground and demand justice. God Help us.


----------

